# Stent in obtuse marginal for MI



## EmilyDingee (Apr 10, 2013)

Question:

Patient is rushed to the cath lab suffering from acute MI, the obtuse marginal was occuluded and stent was placed.

IN the definition of 92941 it only states "single vessel". This can be a branch or coronary antery right?

I would like to use code 92941 in the example above, am I correct?

Thanks!


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 10, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> Question:
> 
> Patient is rushed to the cath lab suffering from acute MI, the obtuse marginal was occuluded and stent was placed.
> 
> ...



This is one of those instances where the code description leaves out just enough valuable information (branch) to give pause to us coders. However, I agree with you, I would code 92941 LC.

HTH


----------



## EmilyDingee (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your input Danny, I agree, wouldn't our jobs be boring if we weren't in a profession where our knowledge is consistently being challenged!


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes it would be 92941. The major artery interventional code may be used for the branch vessel if it is the only vessel that has an intervention or  if the branch vessel intervention is the highest level intervention in that arterial distribution.


----------

